# Greatest ninjas in 40k



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

So who do you guys think are 40k's greatest silent assassins. Any race can count: be it a tyranid lictor, or a dark eldar mandrake, vindicare assassin etc.
Whoever you choose, try to provide some reasoning.

For me, it has to be the Raven Guard. As absurd as a two and a half meter tall ninja in power armour should sound, _The Chapter Due_ made them seem like the ultimate infiltrators and shadow killers.



Making their way across an active battlefield and scaling a giant daemonic mobile fortress, while avoiding detection by both sides and then destroying said fortress from the inside before anyone really noticed was quite impressive. They literally seem to be able to just melt into the shadows when they so choose. Not to mention their fighting style, the way it was depicted, was pretty awesome.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't read any warhammer 40k fiction books but the Deamon Prince in the Movie Ultramarines was a pretty good ninja.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Chuck Norris.... I hear he's still round kicking some serious arse in the 41st century. I hear he was the founder of the officio assassinorum and also personally trained the emperor how to execute a roundhouse in terminator armor.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i dont know if he is ninja, but isnt draigo the one who carved his name into the deathgaurd primarch's heart? thats pretty ninja


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Callidus Assassins.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Darn straight. I'd go with the Callidus (and then the other agents) too, though the Deathleaper gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what you guys qualify as a ninja but Callidus Assassins essentially _are_ 40k ninjas so...

Chompy Bits said that Raven Guard seem to be able to melt into shadows - well Mandrakes do exactly that. They can materialize from shadows and even while fighting, they get 5++ from being partly ethereal. Pretty ninja, eh? 

While Lictors and Deathleaper expecially perform amazing feats of stealth (and violence) every day of the 41st millenium, I don't think they can exactly count as ninjas


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

definatly the alpha legion, the ultimate stealth and intrigue astartes :biggrin:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Despite how well certain Astartes chapters/legions are when it comes to stealth, you simply cannot ignore the fact that they are large and armored meta-humans that weigh probably close to around a ton. And the ones who don't hear them coming simply are not trained to do so.

I would go with the lictor, they can camouflage themselves and consume an enemy's brain to find out where patrols are, etc. And they are literally natural born assassins and are capable of passing through multiple types of terrain soundlessly.

Also, they lack the emotions other stealth units like mandrakes, callidus assasins, etc. possess, and are controlled by instinct alone which in my opinion is an advantage especially when they need to wait for long periods of time for their target. 

They are super fast and have very advanced organic detection systems that work under any condition whereas a callidus agent's scanners might malfunction or be detected and a mandrake's reliance on the warp might make it a weakness in some scenarios.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Flayed Ones. 

Read _Hellforged._ A lone flayed one infiltrates a human stronghold by wearing the perfectly intact skin of a human soldier. He then sneaks into the basement of said complex and opens an underground passage allowing hundreds more necrons into the place. 

Seriously, read that book. You`ll never think _stupid slow necrons_ again. :shok:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Marbo. He hunts Lictors down and eats them.

Midnight


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Zakath said:


> While Lictors and Deathleaper expecially perform amazing feats of stealth (and violence) every day of the 41st millenium, I don't think they can exactly count as ninjas


Hey, they may not be anthropomorphous, but they're extremely sneaky assassins - nigh undetectable, show a deft ability to analyse targets, strike like lightning and demonstrate undeterred loyalty to their master. What other characteristics do they need?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

oiad said:


> Hey, they may not be anthropomorphous, but they're extremely sneaky assassins - nigh undetectable, show a deft ability to analyse targets, strike like lightning and demonstrate undeterred loyalty to their master. What other characteristics do they need?


They need a better tracking system. If they can't track down a squad of smelly, sweaty Catachans just because they rolled around in Tyranid pheremones, I think that there's something wrong.

Midnight


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Scout Sergeant Oan Mkoll, Tanith First and Only

/discussion


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I am Alpharius.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

oiad said:


> Hey, they may not be anthropomorphous, but they're extremely sneaky assassins - nigh undetectable, show a deft ability to analyse targets, strike like lightning and demonstrate undeterred loyalty to their master. What other characteristics do they need?


I stand corrected, good sir. 

Marbo... Bah! He's a brainfart so he doesn't count. And he's smelly. Ninjas don't smell, that'd give them away


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Kommandoz iz da sneakiest when dey gotz purple paint, cuz nobody seen an ork wiv purple paint. Yoo nevva see 'em comin'.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Scout Sergeant Oan Mkoll, Tanith First and Only
> 
> /discussion


i second this, him and MkVenner

i mean Mkoll out-stealths a mandrake in Sabbat Martyr, end of story


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

the Autarch said:


> i mean Mkoll out-stealths a mandrake in Sabbat Martyr, end of story


So now we just need to know whether a Lictor could out-stealth a Mandrake and we'll find out wether Mkoll could out-stealth Marbo.

Midnight


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Karandras the Shadow Hunter, Ninj'ing everything from Archons to dreadnaughts for ten thousand years.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

SilentStrider said:


> I haven't read any warhammer 40k fiction books but the Deamon Prince in the Movie Ultramarines was a pretty good ninja.


That was a Daemon, not a deamon prince. And a ninja operates with stealth, using the shadows, infiltrating without notice. The daemon in Ultramarines donned a diguise, which in itself is a way of infiltration. Just not a stealthy one, as you can still be seen.

As for my pick I would say Eldar Striking Scorpions because they deploy all the tactics I mentioned above.

/opinion


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ninjas? Sounds like Raven Guard to me....
However, I;m gonna go out on a limb and say Creed. I mean who else can hide a Baneblade in the most awkward/impossible places? :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Simple. Conrad Kurze. 

Close thread.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Creed isn't an assassin, he's just impossibly funny at hiding things:
"Good, we've got all those humans on this here ark - wait - how'd that Baneblade get here? DAMN YOU CREED!!"

I vote Vect, who else can ninja the initiative?


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

It depends on what kind of ninja were talking about.

If its Hollywood ninjas who dress all in black and are super stealthy then its Corax. He is completely based on stealth and hit and run. Strike fast and disappear is what Hollywood ninjas do. Not to mention the fact he can make your mind ignore him so he has the ultimate stealth... the kind where you can stand right in front of the guy your hiding from.

If we are talking real life ninjas who were and dressed like regular villagers to surprise samurai and other more powerful warriors than its got to be alpha legion. They don't hide at all. You just don't know they are AL until its too late.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to go out on a limb here and say a harlequinn shadow seer. Now I have absolutely no evidence whatsoever to back this up, but firstly they are Eldar, secondly their psychic powers are focused around confusing the enemies. As well as concealing themselves. 
They have hallucinogen grenades, flip belts which allows them to traverse the most difficult terrain with ease, so good for hunting down assassination targets. 
Also an assassination weapon named after them, the harlequinns kiss, slightly more fancy and elegant than a space marine snapping your neck, or a lictor eating your brains. Also holosuit that do ... that thing thats very good, I don't know I am probably the wrong person to start off the Harlequinn theory.

But untill a bit more Eldar lore comes out, which doesnt make them die alot, then I will have to let myself be proved wrong as other speculations have hard evidence and I don't have a record of when a single Eldar assassin has done anything particularly difficult or awsome.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I think the only reason the Eldar haven't done anything amazing is because they aren't really in a position to do anything at the moment, and most of the stuff they did pre-fall was lost :/


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Simple. Conrad Kurze.
> 
> Close thread.


How so? Corax is surely better seeing as can effectively make himself invisible and his entire modus operandi is stealth.


And yeah MkVenner can join Mkoll aswell


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> How so? Corax is surely better seeing as can effectively make himself invisible and his entire modus operandi is stealth.


So can Curze, kinda. He's able to wrap shadows around himself, and when he was young, he did exactly what ninjas are meant to do, strike from the shadows and causing terror. He's based on Batman, and as the latest Batman films show, he's trained by ninjas.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

> He's based on Batman, and as the latest Batman films show, he's trained by ninjas.


Talking about flawless logic


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Old One Eye, simply for the fact of a carnifex is wandering the galaxy hiding in ship cargo holds or something. Not sneaky when we first met him but he's learned a few tricks


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye bit of a large leap of logic there. I don't think it's ever been confirmed that Curze can do this shadow thing, even if he could, he needs shadows, Corax can walk cross open ground in broad daylight, walk right infront of someone and punch their head off. Now that's ninja.

Curze maybe loosely and very vaguely like batman, but he is actually based on Kurtz from Apocalypse Now


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> He's based on Batman, and as the latest Batman films show, he's trained by ninjas.


Yeah cause batman let the Joker fall in the second movie, then found the body and mutilated it and put it on public display, then had a night terror and curb stomped Alfred. Afterwords he destroyed gotham city with a bunch of cruse missiles.

I really find it hard to believe that so many people see bat wings on his shoulder (ignoring the skull in between the wings) and start shouting "HE'S DA BAT MAN!" 

He also had a skull so why isn't anyone shouting "HE'S DA PUNISHER!" 

He also had lightning patterns so why isn't anyone shouting "HE'S DA STATIC SHOCK!" 

If you take half a second to think about it it is completely ridiculous.

And as for Curze being a ninja... he is too erratic and brutal to be a ninja. Ninjas don't shred the bodies of those they kill, and they have much more control over their own psychology.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Klaivex said:


> Yeah cause batman let the Joker fall in the second movie, then found the body and mutilated it and put it on public display, then had a night terror and curb stomped Alfred. Afterwords he destroyed gotham city with a bunch of cruse missiles.
> 
> I really find it hard to believe that so many people see bat wings on his shoulder (ignoring the skull in between the wings) and start shouting "HE'S DA BAT MAN!"
> 
> ...


Well Maybe cause:
Batman....Curze
..Both lived in a crime ridden city..
..Both Fought Crime..
..Both lowered the crime rate in the crime ridden city..
..Both used batlike symbos..
..Both left their criminals in an area that could be seen..
..Both prefer melee, although one with power claws..
..Both Fights Criminals..
..both operated during night..


Punisher....Curze
..well I don't know enough about the punisher..
but curze was frequently described as using claws

Static....Curze
............there's lightning symbols.... um that's all I can think of..
Fights people with super powers....fights(butchers) people​


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Punisher lived in crime city
Punisher fought crime
Punisher lowered crime
Punisher murdered his victims
Punisher used skull symbol 
Punisher doesnt care how he kills his enemies as long as theyre dead


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

How about we use Rorscach from watchmen?
Crime city
Fought crime
Brutally killed victims
Gaunt features
Psychotic
Encouraged his own death
Accepted it without trying to stop his murderer, even Egging him on

Shall we move onto perhaps Spawn?
Crime city
Fights crime
Kills victims
Looks pretty damn scary, covers costume with spikes etc to be more intimidating 
Hey if we're going with abstract links like batman being ninja trained, spawn fought the Urzien, guess what's Lorgars nickname was? Curze expressed an interest in killing Lorgar

We could do this all day really


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Well Maybe cause:
> Batman....Curze
> 1..Both lived in a crime ridden city..
> 2..Both Fought Crime..
> ...


lets brake that down shall we:
1. This is true. But then again so do all other vigilantes in comic book history so i don't think that expressly relates to Batman
2. This is true. But then again so do all other vigilantes in comic book history so i don't think that expressly relates to Batman
3. Debatable. Batman if anything caused more crazy mask wearing villains but reduced normal crime
4. Very different unrelated bat like symbols yes. 
5. True but one left them alive and one left them mutilated... kind of a big difference.
6. Debatable. Batman was all about gadgets: Batarang, grappling gun, that motorcycled thing with the guns etc so i wold put him mid to close range.
7. pretty much the same as #2 
8. This is true. But then again so do half of all other vigilantes in comic book history so i don't think that expressly relates to Batman

Cruze was for a short time in his life a stereotypical vigilante with some anger/self control issues and a vaguely bat-like symbol (although it was more a skull symbol with some embellishments). He was not Batman... at all.


AoB- + rep for understanding that not all vigilantes are batmen


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone actually seen the Deciever? xD 

Talk about the ultimate ninja. He's been Ninja'ing everyone for eons and has yet to be even seen without a disguise...


----------

